# Welche Band hat euch auf eure Musikrichtung gebracht



## Arosk (12. Juli 2010)

Jojo... hab früher immer gern Eminem und anderen Rap/HipHop gehört, bis ich auf Hammerfall gestoßen bin. Von dort an hab ich nichts mehr anderes gehört. Ich weiß sogar noch welches Lied es war das ich als ALLERERSTES gehört hab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=5HZ2h5LkY7A

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Seit dem gibt es nur wenige Songs von anderen Musikrichtungen die mir gefallen...

Wie siehts bei euch aus? Was habt ihr früher für Musik gehört und wie seit ihr auf die jetzige Musikrichtung gekommen?


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (12. Juli 2010)

Mein Weg zum Metal...

Disturbed - Perfect Insanity in einem Videospiel gehört, dann nach einiger Zeit mal Disturbed in Youtube eingegeben udn es hat mit gefallen. Das mti dem anderen Metal (Dismember etc.) hat sich dann so ergeben.


----------



## LordofDemons (12. Juli 2010)

Nachdem ich als kleiner junge die bravo hits und the dome scheiße bis zum erbrechen gehört hab hat mir n freund mal the offspring in die hand gedrückt ab da an gings ab.
Angefangen mit wie gesagt Offspring
dnn Papa Roach
System of a Down
Slipknot
etc.


----------



## Vanth1 (12. Juli 2010)

Erstmal kam ich auf Rap ,das war früher Bushido.

2007 war meine erste richtige berührung mit Metal:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=GdZn7k5rZLQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Und ich liebe diese band imemrnoch wie am ersten tag auch wenn ich sie nicht mehr so oft hören.
Ich habe eine verbindung zu den song der band.
Naja und von nightwish gings dann immer weiter.
Und imemr nur schrittweise,erstmal die etwas "leichteren" Genres und dann gegen winter 2009 Black Metal
Seit dem höre ich viel Power Metal,Black Metal,Viking/Pagan/Folk,Death und etliche weitere Metal Genres und es sind soviele bands und songs das ich einfach nicht satt werde von Metal.
Nebenbei höre ich immer noch Nazar,Fler oder Bushido so einbisschen,kommt halt von der umgebung hier,von den Jungs hier etc,ich höre es auch noch mit fun,mir machts spaß auch wenn sich einige wunder und sagen öh du bist kein richtiger metaler und eine mainstream pussy oder sowas und dann kam man in die "Party zeit",also auch Electro/House(das kommt aber von den ganzen partygängen^^) und Pop auch.Aber überwiegend Metal.
Jetzt bin ich überwiegend verdorben(Burzum,Mayhem etc^^)
Und ich seh mich auch als metaler auch wenn ich nicht so aussehe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Einmal Metal,immer Metal.
Man kommt nicht davon weg
wie war das zitat in global metal oder metal - a headbangers journey?
"Zeig mir einen Slayerfan,der sagt:früher hab ich slayer gehört jetzt nicht mehr.
Einmal slayer immer slayer"
oder so ähnlich^^


----------



## dragon1 (12. Juli 2010)

Meine Musik hat bei Computerspielliedern angefangen, z.b die Soundtracks aus FF find ich immernoch cool 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Mehr und mehr hat mir dann rock zugesagt, LP The Red Jumpsuit Apparateus und Relient K waren die Bands die  ich so vergoettert habe. 
Pop und Hiphop, sowie Techno usw hab ich nie wirklich gemocht.
Mit Papa Roach ging es schon langsam in die Momentane Richtung.
Zu dem Zeitpunkt sah ich Metal noch als dieses dumme Herumgekreische und kranke Satanistische Schwarz angezogene Leute, die potenzielle Moerder sind.
Doch dann hoerte ich Rhapsody of fire, dann Dragonforce, und dann letztendlich Die Apokalyptischen Reiter, und mein Schicksal war besiegelt:
Jetzt gibt es fuer mich nichts schoeneres als die wundervollen Gitarrensolos im Power Metal, das Gegrowle im Thrash und Death Metal und den Orchestern im Symphonic Metal. 


mein erstes Metal-Lied ever:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ye6YHQ8AZzU

Hoere ich immernoch total gerne 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



In den letzten Monaten hab ich begonnen auch mal DnB zu hoeren, aber das ist nur 2trangig, zwar ganz nett so als abchillmusik aber kommt an Metal nicht dran 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (12. Juli 2010)

Ich hab früher wenn es um Musik ging immer meinen Bruder nachgemacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Der hat Linkin Park,Papa Roach,Slipknot,Korn gehört und ich hab ihm nachgemacht
Dann ging der aber davon ab und fing mit Rap,Hip-Hop und sowas an .. konnte ich mich aber nie für begeistern, auch wenn ich paar Lieder vom Wu-tang clan auch mag 
Durch einen Kumpel hab ich dann vermehrt wieder Slipknot,Papa Roach,System of a Down und sowas wieder gehört .. zwischendurch war ich irgendwo zwischen Die Ärzte,Beatsteaks und Top 100 gedöhns :/
Ich hatte dann irgendwann das Gefühl das mir meine Musik zu langweilig ist, deswegen hab ich einfach mal gesucht und mir hat ein Freund dann Thrash Metal gezeigt und das war dann auch erstma für ein halbes Jahr so das was bei mir am häufigsten lief :O
Irgendwann im Sommer letzen Jahres hab ich dann, ich glaub sogar hier im Forum, Amon Amarth <3 gefunden und ab da an hab ich dann auch (Melodic)Death Metal gehört und irgendwann auch Black Metal .. Zurzeit hör ich fast nur Death-,Folk-,Thrash- und Heavy Metal 
Aber Rammstein,Gorillaz,System of a Down und solche sachen hör ich ab und zu auch noch gerne 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bloodletting (12. Juli 2010)

Na zum Glück hab ich darüber mal einen Blog gemacht.
Copy&Pasta ist doch was feines.^^

Wie ich zum Metalhead wurde

Willkommen zu meinem ersten Blog-Eintrag, der mein Leben, meine Vergangenheit und solch Zeug beschreibt. Ich muss zugeben, dass ich sehr genau überlegen muss, vor allem, was die Reihenfolge angeht. Nach so vielen Jahren ist es nicht mehr so leicht einzuordnen, was nun zu erst kam und wann es kam, aber ich denke, ich bekomme das ganz gut hin.

Wie auch in der deutschen, amerikanischen und [setze beliebiges Land ein] Geschichte, gibt es ebenso in meiner Vergangenheit dunkle Zeiten. Zeiten voller Chart-Hits, Pop und Mainstream-Gedöns, ja sogar Hiphop. Auf vieles bin ich nicht stolz &#8230; naja gut, ich schäme mich für fast alles. Wie dem auch sei, damals hörte ich vor allem die _Backstreet Boys_, _Justin Timberlake_, _Eminem_und Christina_ Aguilera_. Möge mich der Blitz beim Scheißen treffen, aber ich habe sogar mitgesungen und die BB haben mich auch zum Tanzen verleitet &#8211; pöses Teufelszeug!

Das wohl erste Stückchen Metal, wenn man es denn so nennen will, war_ Limp Bizkits_ &#8222;Rollin'". Damals hatte sich mein Bruder die Maxi-CD gekauft (Maxi-CDs &#8211; so eine Geldverschwendung) und ich fand es auch ziemlich gut. Das war allerdings nicht der springende Punkt für meinen &#8222;Umstieg". Das nächste Ereignis kam dann dank meines Vaters. Er ist ja sonst ein ziemliches Arschloch, aber dafür muss ich ihm definitiv danken. _Metallicas_ grandioses, überragendes Live-Album &#8222;S&M" (1999). Ich habe es verschlungen, rauf und runter gehört, es lief stunden-, tage-, ja sogar wochenlang. Ich hatte mich das erste mal in eine Metalscheibe verliebt. Das Album allein machte noch keinen Metalhead aus dem Paule, die entgültige Wendung gab dann eine Band, die ich heute kaum noch höre. Sie tragen Masken, sind gehasst, geliebt und berüchtigt. _Slipknots_ CD &#8222;Iowa" (2001) lag in meinen Händen. Rums-Die-Bums, da war es um mich geschehen. Ich weiß nicht mehr ganz genau, wie oft ich es gehört habe, aber ich weiß noch, wie ich dabei stundenlang &#8222;GTA &#8211; Vice City" zockte.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




_Meine erste richtige Metalscheibe: Slipknots &#8222;Iowa"._

_Später kamen noch Linkin Park, Marilyn Manson und Korn dazu. Korn habe ich damals durch einen Klassenkameraden kennengelernt, der jetzt zu meinen engsten Freunden zählt. Ich zeigte ihm Slipknot, er mir Korn &#8211; heute sind wir uns dafür beide unendlich dankbar. Disturbed, Mudvayne, Soilwork, Diablo,Papa Roach, In Extremo, Subway To Sally, Godsmack und einige andere folgten. Darunter Machine Head mit ihrem Album &#8222;Supercharger" (2001). Ich hörte es mir irgendwann mal bei Saturn an und war überwältigt. Ich hatte nun entgültig meine Liebe zu den wahren Mosh-Liedern entwickelt. Ebenfalls trugDevilDriver, ähnlich wie Slipknot, Korn, Metallica und Machine Head einen erheblichen Anteil an meiner &#8222;metalisierung" bei &#8211; dafür Danke, Dez Fafara.

Der wahre Einschnitt und die Welt der Screams und Growls ließ lange auf sich warten. Davor konnte ich mit diesem Geschrei nichts anfangen, zumal ich auch absolut nichts dabei verstand. Im Jahre 2008 las ich auf laut.de eine Review zu &#8222;Iconoclast" (2008) von Heaven Shall Burn. Das Album wurde gelobt und so war mein Interesse geweckt. Doch was ich da hörte, passte mir so gar nicht. Zwar gefiel mir der Sound und die Spielweise dieser Band, doch mit dem Sänger konnte ich absolut nichts anfangen.

Mit der Zeit hörte ich dieses Album immer öfter und irgendwann kam dann der Punkt, bei dem ich auf einmal verstehen konnte, was der Marcus da ins Mikro brüllt. Von da an gab es kein Halten mehr. Die Welt des Death Metal, Deathcores und Metalcores hatte mich gepackt und lässt mich seitdem nicht mehr los. Bands wie Neaera, Lamb Of God, In Flames, Killswitch Engage,Machinemade God, Maroon, Whitechapel, Miseration, Unleashed, Hatebreed,Suicide Silence, Ektomorf, Carnifex, Five Finger Death Punch und viele mehr hatten meine Gehörgänge übermannt. Seitdem gibt es für mich kein Halten mehr und nur noch selten schafft es ein Album der &#8222;leichteren" Gangart, mein Interesse zu wecken.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Die ersten Screams: Heaven Shall Burns geniales Album &#8222;Iconoclast (Part 1: The Final Resistance)"

Irgendwann dazwischen hatte ich auch meine Liebe zum Power- und Heavy Metal entdeckt. Erst sehr spät und noch nicht sehr stark ausgeprägt, fand ich gefallen an Black Metal. Ich höre bisher nur zwei Bands dieses Genres, da ich mich mit dem Rest nicht wirklich anfreunden kann, aber wer weiß, vielleicht kommt da noch was.

Bei all dem ganzen Metal gibt es nur noch ein einziges Album meiner dunklen Vergangenheit, dass ich immer noch gerne (und auch des öfteren) höre: Dax Riders' Album &#8222;Back In Town" (2001) &#8211; weiß der Geier wieso, aber ich finde es immer noch gut. Wahrscheinlich, weil es nette Erinnerungen in mir weckt.

Doch nicht nur mein Musikgeschmack wandelte sich im Laufe der Zeit. Auch mein Kleidungsstil änderte sich rapide. Vom Normalo zum Hopper-Rotz-Kiddie bis hin zu meinem jetzigen &#8222;Wat dat is nich schwarz? Hau ab damit!"-Stil. Dementsprechend kamen auch immer mehr Band-Shirts in meinen Schrank. Und sie werden auch weiterhin meine Brust schmücken. Und aus irgendeinem Grund fällt mir grade ein, das eine Frau nie süßer aussehen kann, wenn sie einen zu großen Pullover einer meiner Lieblingsbands trägt. =D

In diesem Sinne &#8211; ich hoffe, es hat Spaß gemacht, den Schund zu lesen. Machts gut und gehabt Euch wohl.




So, fertig.^^



_


----------



## dragon1 (12. Juli 2010)

[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]Amon Amarth <<<<333[/font]


----------



## LegendaryDood (12. Juli 2010)

Fing damals mit Linkin Park an, hatte das Video von Numb im fern gesehen, und war sofort begeistert. Danach hat es sich über die Jahre im härtegrad immer mehr gesteigert, bis hin zu Death und Thrash Metal, und inzwischen hör ich von Disturbed und Papa Roach bis zu Slayer und Whitechapel so ziemlich alles an Rock und Metal was es gibt^^


----------



## Trolligerand (12. Juli 2010)

bei mir war es damals anfang 1990 HELLOWEEN mit Dr. Stein das mich auf metal gebracht hat dazu kamen noch die ärzte,dei toten hosen und die abstürzenden brieftauben, höre bis heute
noch gern Metal/Punk und alles was gut klingt





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=NRozebLKXvg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (12. Juli 2010)

DER schrieb:


> Ich hab früher wenn es um Musik ging immer meinen Bruder nachgemacht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ich kann mich aber noch entsinnen, dass früher (vor nem Dreiviertel Jahr) Rob Zombie dein absoluter Lieblingssänger war. Und den vergisst du einfach bei dieser Auflistung. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (12. Juli 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Ich kann mich aber noch entsinnen, dass früher (vor nem Dreiviertel Jahr) Rob Zombie dein absoluter Lieblingssänger war. Und den vergisst du einfach bei dieser Auflistung.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ja, war er auch aber es geht hier ja darum welche Bands mich auf meinem Musikgeschmack gebracht haben und Rob hat da nichts beeinflusst .. ich hör eigentlich nichts aus dem Bereich :O


----------



## Arosk (12. Juli 2010)

Also auf meiner aktuellen Playlist liegt die Hammerfall Präsenz bei mehr als 45% 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Und Powermetal ca. 80%


----------



## K0l0ss (12. Juli 2010)

Ich tat den Anfang vor heute 5 Jahren (auch mal interessant zu sehen, wie lange der Wandel am Musikgeschmack bis zum heutigen Stadium gedauert hat) mit diesem Song aus eben diesem Spiel.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9-e8u_4so8M

Dann wurden erstmal alle Disturbed-Alben, die es bis dato gab in den CD-Player geschmissen und auf Endlosschleife gehört. Konzert stand dann auch direkt vor der Tür. 

Über die Jahre bin ich dann zu dem Geschmack gekommen, wo ich heute bin.

Metallica
Amon Amarth
In Flames
Soilwork
Finntroll
Equilibrium


----------



## LordofDemons (12. Juli 2010)

Bloodletting der blog spricht mir aus der seele heilige scheiße ich liebe metal!


----------



## Ohrensammler (12. Juli 2010)

Bei begann es mit Kiss (natürlich noch zu masked Zeiten)
und schäme ich mich? nein

Mein erstes Konzert waren Saxon irgendwann in den 80ern. (Are there any Discofans in here....?)

Die erste richtige Metalband die mir dann eins in die musikalische Fresse verpasst hat waren Anthrax mit "Fistfull of Metal"
Dann war kein halten mehr.


@ Trolligerand

Helloween waren geil, von den hatte ich noch noch Promokasette 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## 2boon4you (12. Juli 2010)

Also mein erster Kontakt war wohl mit Bullet for my Valentine (2005)
dannach immer mehr in richtung Pagan/Black/Viking/(melodic) Death
aber dazwischen immer ein bisschen Hardstyle :>
zurzeit wieder mehr Pagan Black Metal wie Minas Morgul oder Varg


----------



## Carcharoth (12. Juli 2010)

dragon1 schrieb:


> mein erstes Metal-Lied ever:
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ye6YHQ8AZzU



Bwaha 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das war auch eines meiner ersten *g*

Die erste "Band" die mich zu Metal gebracht hat, waren Wagner und Beethoven. 
Dann gings weiter mit Waynes World und Bohemian Rhapsody und irgendwann hab ich dann die richtig fetzigen Sachen gefunden. So wie oben erwähntes Emerald Sword. Ca. zeitgleich hab ich auch Dream Theater kennengelernt. Anfangs dachte ich so "Hä?" und später nur noch "Wow!" *g*


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (12. Juli 2010)

Früher sind nur Torch, Kool Savas, Afrob, Samy Deluxe, Reen, D-Flame etc. aus meinen Boxen gedröhnt. Dann eine kurze Zeit Limp Bizkit und Linkin Park und dann eine Zeit lang Papa Roach und Korn. Danach ging es mit dem deutchen Rap wieder los (Bushido, Sido, Fler etc.).

Dann kam irgendwann Resident Evil auf DvD raus. Den habe ich mir angeschaut und im Film ertönte dann *DAS* Lied :





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7CH8WNEQZYM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



(Die Album-Version ist 200x besser 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)

Und ca. eine Woche später habe ich mir dann das Album von Slipknot geholt. *DAS* Metal-Album überhaupt! Mein heiliger Gral!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und ab da ging es nur noch in Richtung Metal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (12. Juli 2010)

Bei mir hat damals alles mit The Offspring angefangen und so bin ich schließlich auch zum Punkrock gekommen.
Mein Bruder brachte damals (ich war 6) Conspiracy of One mit nach Hause und ich war am Anfang ehrlich gesagt garnicht begeistert, aber die Unwissenheit muss man meinem früheren musikalischen Unvermögen zuschieben.
Denn mit der Zeit konnte ich mich immer mehr dafür begeistern.


----------



## Skatero (13. Juli 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=fEG1XdTaBu4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Nunja er ist halt einfach der Beste. :s


----------



## Absinthia (13. Juli 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=sLfZ0hw323Y

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



oder auch





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=NuBYmqK2w48

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



und z.B.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=TrI715zi5YQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Teal (13. Juli 2010)

Habe als Kind schon immer die Scorpions/Queen/Deep Purple-Platten meines Vaters gehört. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Mein Highlight (1990) war damals die "Crazy World" von den Scorpions (das war sogar schon eine MC!):

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p02i6pGZsqY[/youtube]

1993 habe ich mir dann meine erste CD selber gekauft - war die "Face The Heat" der Scorps:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Habe die dann auch weiterhin gern gehört. Ansonsten zur Zeit der Grunge- und Crossover-Welle viel aus diesen Richtungen. Später dann (1999?) kam ein Freund zu mir und meinte, ich solle mal eine CD hören, die er (selber zu der Zeit auch kein Metaler) sich mal blind gekauft hat. Soll "Herr der Ringe"-Musik sein. Der "Blindkauf" war übrigens *Blind Guardian - Nightfall in Middle-Earth*. Dann gings immer weiter in der Richtung... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1AfNOKQdY-U[/youtube]

Oh man... Bin ich wirklich schon SO alt?


----------



## Absinthia (13. Juli 2010)

> Oh man... Bin ich wirklich schon SO alt?







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=TrI715zi5YQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



das ist von 1982...

was soll ICH denn sagen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Healor (13. Juli 2010)

Hab damals als kleiner Hosenscheisser schon sehr gern Beastie Boys gehört. Hat sich auch gehalten, hör sie immer noch ganz gerne. Aus den Beastie Boys hat sich dann auch später die Leidenschaft für Hip Hop entwickelt die mittlerweile aber recht abgeflaut ist.

Dann damals, ende der 90er, wo Savas, Sido, Westberlin Maskulin, Taktloss, Funkfüchse, Hirnpflox usw usw aufgekommen ist, war ich total besessen von dem Sound. Nur wurden die MC's immer bekannter und die Musik immer bescheuerter... Was dabei rausgekommen ist wissen wir ja alle. Jamba-Klingelton-Chart-Rap 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



An Hip Hop höre ich nur noch sehr selten ein paar MC's aus Berlin, die Gott sei dank noch nicht auf Viva und MTV laufen. Diese MC's machen auch keinen Battlerap sondern eher chilligen, nachdenklichen Sound. Storytelling halt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Meine zweite liebe ist, seit es die Band gibt, Blink 182 und Angels & Airwaves, wo auch Tom deLonge von Blink dabei ist. Seit Whats My Age Again konnte ich nicht mehr aufhören die Blink Alben zu hören.
Als dann Angels & Airwaves ihr erstes Album released haben, wusste ich, das ist die Band die ich hören werde solange ich lebe.
Jedes einzelne Lied ist, meiner Meinung nach, ein absolutes Meisterwerk. Manche Songs habe ich bestimmt schon 1000000x gehört, und trotzdem bekomme ich immer noch Gänsehaut.


----------



## LaVerne (14. Juli 2010)

Arosk schrieb:


> Wie siehts bei euch aus? Was habt ihr früher für Musik gehört und wie seit ihr auf die jetzige Musikrichtung gekommen?



Welche Musikrichtung? Als "Strubbeliger" haben mich damals die "Dead Kennedys" zum Punk gebracht; ein älterer Bekannter gleichzeitig auf den "Pink Floyd"-Trip. Später durch "Joy Division", "Sisters of Mercy", "Christian Death" und selbstverständlich "Fields of the Nephilim" zum Goth, wobei mich Bands wie "Cassandra Complex", "Cabaret Voltaire", "a;grumh", "Skinny Puppy" und die großartigen "Front 242" zum "EBM" verführten.
Auch wieder gleichzeitig traten Bands wie "Restless", "Skitzo", "Demented are go", "Meteors" oder "Long Tall Texans" auf den Plan, die mir den Rocka-/Psychobilly-Bereich eröffneten. Erste Mal dann "Dinosaur Jr." gehört und damit hin zum "Melodicore" wie z. B. "Mega City Four" oder "Moving Targets", aus dem schließlich "Grunge" wurde - mit so hervorragenden Bands wie "Pearl Jam" oder "Soundgarden". "Open Metal" hatte in dieser Zeit ebenfalls eine Hochphase ("Tool", "Deftones", Henry Rollins) und spülten dann auch Sachen wie "Suicidal Tendencies" oder "Faith no more" in meine Gehörgänge - neben "Dream Theater" und "Die Krupps".
Gleichzeitig dann noch meine Kiddieliebe zur Klassik wiederentdeckt: Rachmaninov, Beethoven, Tschaikowsky, Strawinsky - und "Neuheiten" wie Kancheli, Paert oder auch Keith Jarrett.

Alles das - und noch mehr - fand immer gleichzeitig statt - und wenn ich Musik höre, dann geht das alles wild durcheinander. Eine Richtung wäre mir zu langweilig. Deshalb liebe ich gerade Bands, die sehr abwechslungsreich sind, dabei jedoch immer ihren Stil bewahren. Was ich nicht mag, sind "halbe" Sachen wie "Nightwish", "Type-O-Negative" oder stumpfer "Grunz-Metal" - das eine verspricht immer, gleich endlich mal loszugehen, plätschert aber dann ohne Höhepunkte und echte Ecken und Kanten vor sich hin; während mir das andere zu nervig und eintönig ist.

Echte "Lieblingsbands" habe ich deshalb auch nur bedingt - meistens ist es die ein- oder andere LP, die ich von einer Band als "gut" empfinde; häufiger nur einzelne Songs. Es gibt so viel unterschiedlichen guten Kram an Musik da draußen - es wäre Verschwendung, sich nur auf eine Art festzulegen.

[Alle Links rausgeschmissen, nachdem die verk*ckte Forensoftware trotz "Vorschau" wieder nur Müll machte]


----------



## Edou (14. Juli 2010)

Hmm...mein Weg zum Metal: Am anfang hab ich Rob Zombie gehört, gefiel mir. Nach ner Zeit kam ich zu meiner Lieblingsband(Fozzy *_*) Die band von meinem LieblingsWrestler. Am anfang mochte ich die meisten Lieder NICHT, gab 2-3...nach ner zeit fand ichs aber immer besser und besser und besser. Mitlerweile liebe ich alle lieder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.
Dann hab ich immermal wieder Maiden, Disturbed Dio (nun gut nen monat auch Die Apokalyptischen Reiter, geiler deutscher Metal). Accept, Helloween, usw.

Aber dank Fozzy und mit Schubser in die Richtige richtung durch einige User bin ich ein Metalhead. An dieser Stelle Danke an die Jenigen, die solltens wissen wenn sies lesen. XD


----------



## Breakyou (14. Juli 2010)

Ich mach mir mal die Mühe es zu erklären 
Von der 5. bis zur 6. Klasse hörte ich nur Deutschrap. Aber nur AggroBerlin und den Rotz .__.
Fler, Sido , B-Tight. Alles war dabei :>
[youtube]http://www.youtube.c...h?v=SwfZIyVVh6o[/youtube]
Dann hab ich langsam zum amerikanischem Hip Hop gewechselt.
Ab da hörte ich nurnoch Eminem, Lil Wayne, Lil Jon der ganze dreckige Süden halt.
[youtube]http://www.youtube.c...feature=related[/youtube]
Eines Tages wollte ich bei Limewire ein Lied runterladen von Lil Jon welches "Get Crunk" hieß.
Aber ausversehen hab ich mir "Get Crunk" von Brokencyde runtergeladen.
[youtube]http://www.youtube.c...h?v=hUQ6VJgKpqA[/youtube]
Dieser Geschrei hat mir sehr gefallen, daher hab ich dann ungefährt ein halbes Jahr lang nur sowas gehört :>
[youtube]http://www.youtube.c...feature=related[/youtube]
Mit der Zeit wurd mir dieses elektronische zu dumm aber den Geschrei hab ich beibehalten.
Mir hat ein Freund "Endzeit" von Heaven Shall Burn gezeigt und ich fands sofort geil *___* und seit dem hör ich Deathmetal/core, Metalcore und Hardcore.
[youtube]http://www.youtube.c...h?v=TTkZt8r2lko[/youtube]
In letzter Zeit hör ich wieder viel Linkin Park aber das ist bestimmt nur so ne Phase 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Vom übelsten Berlinganxter zur Coreschwuchtel in nur 3 Jahren :>


----------



## Manowar (14. Juli 2010)

Bei mir war es schon im alter von 3 oder 4 Jahren, als ich (verbotener Weise) Beavis & Butthead geguckt habe (lief zu der Zeit in den USA rauf und runter)
Hier kennen warscheinlich nicht viele die richtigen Folgen von denen, weil die haben gern mal MTV geschaut und dazu ihre Kommentare abgelassen und darunter war dann oftmal auch sowas wie Slayer :>
War zwar nicht bei den "harten" Sachen, aber da gings dann los mit Guns n Roses, RHCP, Kiss, etc


----------



## Teal (14. Juli 2010)

Edou schrieb:


> [...]
> (nun gut nen monat auch Die Apokalyptischen Reiter, geiler deutscher Metal)
> [...]


Welcome to the family! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Trage noch immer mit Stolz die Erstauflage des Clubshirts. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ralevor (14. Juli 2010)

Früher mochte ich so Zeug wie Nickelback oder Bon Jovi. Durch ein paar Schulkollegen kam ich sozusagen mit Metal in Berührung. Mit wurde anfangs In Flames empfohlen, denen ich bis heute immer noch treu bin. 

Wie auch immer, mit ''nur'' einer Band konnte ich nicht lange Zeit zufrieden bleiben. So suchte ich halt nach weiteren. Google, Wikipedia, die Homepages diverser Label's und weitere Quellen halfen mir schliesslich zu Arch Enemy, Insommnium, den Apokalyptischen Reitern, Amorphis, Ensiferum und so weiter...

Hiermit möchte ich mich noch bei Jenen bedanken, durch die ich überhaupt so weit kam. Keine Ahnung, ob ihr's irgendwann lesen werdet, dennoch: 
Danke Jungs, durch euch hat mich Metal zu einem besseren Menschen gemacht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Naja, hier noch ein paar Beispiele:

[youtube]http://www.youtube.c...h?v=_HP6UzVwXLc[/youtube]

[youtube]http://www.youtube.c...h?v=JEnLbPiQ-WM[/youtube]

[youtube]http://www.youtube.c...h?v=CffJeVSAJk8[/youtube]

[youtube]http://www.youtube.c...h?v=dXvf2UMk4AA[/youtube]


----------



## Alion (18. Juli 2010)

Wie ich zu Metal gekommen bin!

Ich habe früher sehr viel Alternative Rock und Punk gehört.
Heisst Red hot Chilli Peppers, Offspring, Blink 182, Die Ärzte.
2006 hat mir dann ein guter Kollege *Nightwish* und *Sonata Arctica* gezeigt. Das hat mir gut gefallen. Später hab ich dann *In Flames* und *Metallica*, zu schätzen gelernt. Und so ging es immer weiter. Seit 2007 höre ich praktisch nur noch Metal.
Inzwischen aber mehr Pagan, Volk und Viking Metal





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=sEUjbBMOUBg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Reflox (18. Juli 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=VKZBFts4lPo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Hab früher einfach alles gehört! Okay ausser Schlager und Höllereigallopp...


----------



## Cookie Jar (23. Juli 2010)

Also ich bin mit Linkin Park zum Rock gekommen vorher hab ich eigentlich nur Hip-Hop und so ein Zeug geh&#337;rt
und so hab ich ungefáhr ein Jahr fast nur Linkin Park geh&#337;rt und irgendwann konnt ich alles auswendig und LP wurde find ich einfach zu "weich" 

Ein Kumpel von mir hat so sachen wie Billy Talent und Rise Against geh&#337;rt und die Bands fand ich dann auch gut und ein bischen spáter hab ich auf einer Comunity Seite sein Profil angeguckt
 und hab alle Bands die er aufgelistet hatte angeh&#337;rt und nach ein paar bin ich auf Enter Shikari gestosen bei Youtube aufs erste Lied geklickt "Sorry you are not a winner" und ich hab da gesessen mit offen Mund das Lied angeh&#337;rt
und wusste ich will nie wieder was anderes h&#337;ren da die Band Hardcore und Trance einfl&#369;sse hat 
hab ich auch angefangen Trance zu h&#337;ren 

Und so hab ich immer mehr Electro geh&#337;rt von House bis Goa Trance
ein gutes Jahr spáter hat mich ein Freund auf SHOWTEK gebracht und ich h&#337;r jetzt auch viel Hardstyle


----------



## dragon1 (24. Juli 2010)

Egal wie sehr ich Amon Amarth, Rhapsody of fire, SOnata Arctica und Disturbed liebe, Die Apokalyptischen Reiter sind schon seit ca einem Jahr meine Lieblingsband. 
Im gegensatz zu vielen find ich bei ihnen die "neueren" Songs viel geiler als die Anfaenge, aber auch die sind genial gewesen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (24. Juli 2010)

Skatero schrieb:


> __ Youtube
> - Eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...


Der tüb ist zum Kotzen nennt sich SWISS rap der auf hoch Deutsch. Oo 


Weis noch genau als laut aus einem auto 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=lGkuYsE8F7w

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 dröhnte...


----------



## Sh1k4ri (24. Juli 2010)

Zunächst hab ich auch nur den üblichen "HipHoP-Mist" gehört. Oh Gott, damals fand ich sogar 50 Cent "kuhl". Irgendwann hab ich dann ein Lied im Radio gehört, wusste aber nicht von welcher Band das war. Als ich es dann auf MTV sah, ist es um mich geschehen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6SZHmwGpNXk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Oh Mann, was für ne geile Zeit. Sofort alles von LP gekauft und durchgehört. Kann jetzt noch JEDES Lied von ihnen auswendig, man hatte ja sonst nix zu tun. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 In Hamburg gabs dann auch ein Konzert, aber ich durfte nicht hin... Tja, durch Linkin Park kam ich dann auf die üblichen Papa Roach, My Chemical Romance, Rise Against usw... Durch letztere fand ich so den Weg zum "härteren" Zeug. Immer noch verfolgte ich Linkin Park. Dann kam halt auch das neue Album und ja, ihr wisst schon. Damals hatten die noch so eine große Tour veranstaltet mit vielen anderen Bands, nannte sich "Projekt Revolution". Da entdeckte ich dann Atreyu, und ich wurde endgültig zum Hardcorer. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ging los mit Bullet for my Valentine, Breaking Benjamin, AFI und endete mit ...

... Bring me the Horizon. 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=kynUSL8fr_4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Gott wie ich dieses Lied mittlerweile hasse. Habs (lt. Itunes) 110 mal gehört. Platz 2. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Nunja, jetzt höre ich eigentlich alles mögliche, am liebsten natürlich Enter Shikari und Muse. Zwei Konzerte, die ich niemals vergessen werde. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Nur vereinzelt hör ich noch Screamo o.ä. , z.b. Blessthefall.


----------



## Reo_MC (24. Juli 2010)

[youtube]-zwlq4Bv4SM[/youtube]

:3 

Inzwischen auch ein bisschen Eminem, beschränkt sich im Wesentlichen aber auf "When I'm gone" und noch nen Song dessen Namen ich jetzt gerade nicht im Hirn hab.

Edit: Also, Kalkbrenner hör ich in letzter Zeit nur noch seinen Moby-Remix, unten könnt ihr so ein paar meiner Highlights sehen.


----------



## MuHHi (25. Juli 2010)

Rap selbst über wenn anderes als Eminem??
Zum Deutschrap kam ich durch die Beginner.


----------



## schneemaus (25. Juli 2010)

Meine allererste CD war Elle'ments und ich muss zugeben, ich steh heut noch auf die Mädels XD





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7NGYhDp_Y0Y

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Bis 2003 gab es auch keine andere Musik für mich, ich glaube, ich habe meine Eltern ziemlich in den Wahnsinn getrieben. Ab und an hab ich mal VIVA geschaut, aber wirklich toll fand ich nichts.

Dann hab ich irgendwann mal Bring me to Life von Evanescence im Radio gehört (damals hab ich noch viel Radio gehört...) und fand das total toll 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Das war damals für mich (hallo?! Ich war 13 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) richtig böööööööse *lach* Von Freunden hab ich dann mal gesagt bekommen, ich soll doch mal richtige Musik hören, wie z.B.:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=F7T4hm8VmHA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=OdK96KNYd68

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=IJmWYMGHQnI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Hör ich heut auch noch sehr gerne...

Im krassen Gegensatz dazu steht wohl mein Fable für Trance und Jumpstyle ^^ Da war es eine Future Trance, die ich mal geschenkt bekommen hab, von daher war es jetzt nichts Bestimmtes, was mich dazu gebracht hat, das zu hören...


----------



## Mindadar (26. Juli 2010)

hm Subway to sally war es mit sieben....eins der besten lieder von denen


----------



## bjoernihasi (26. Juli 2010)

ganz klar Linkin Park, mehr muss ich wohl nicht sagen...;-)


----------



## Daywa9 (27. Juli 2010)

_*Die Ärzte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*_


----------



## Makalvian (27. Juli 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=LOP3kgmP91M

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


*
*


----------



## Vampless (28. Juli 2010)

Am Anfang, hab ich wie die meisten hier mit Rap angefangen.
Kam dann durch Bruder auf Linkin Park 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hab das lange Zeit gehört.
Bin dann von meinem Vater angesteckt worden mit den Red Hot Chili Peppers (ist und bleibt meine Lieblingsband! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)
Bin dann irgendwie zum Punk gekommen..
Also so Pop-Punk wie Green Day und Billy Talent aber auch richtigen Punk wie Slime und Normahl etc.
Und mein erstes Metal lied war "Before I Forget" von Slipknot 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und bin dann immer mehr zu den -core sachen hingeschwappt.
Jetzt hör ich wieder Billy Talent und All That Remains, Bring me the Horizon, Slipknot, Limp Bizkit und Parkway Drive und vieeeleees Mehr!


----------



## Deanne (28. Juli 2010)

Bei mir waren es auch Linkin Park. Vorher habe ich so gut wie alles gehört. Allerdings haben auch Blink 182 für mich viel Bedeutung und gehören heute noch zu meinen Favoriten.


----------



## -PuRity- (29. Juli 2010)

Angefangen hats im Kinderzimmer... als ich 5 oder 6 war hab ich viel mit Plastik-Rittern und so ner Ritterburg gespielt. Als Background hab ich mir erst Benjamin Blümchen reingezogen, bis ich eine Manowar-Scheibe meines Dads in die Hände bekommen hab... mir gefiel mehr das Schwertgeklirre und so, ich hatte ja keine Ahnung über was die singen aber ich hatte immer das Gefühl, dass es ganz gut dazu passt.
Und von da an ist das Zeug dann immer bei mir gelaufen, an meinem (Haupt!-) Musikgeschmack hat sich seitdem nie etwas geändert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Ich mag Manowar eigentlich nicht besonders (ist mir zu "Trve") aber sie haben mich sozusagen zur Musik gebracht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Silmyiél (29. Juli 2010)

Ort: Mein Gewölbekeller (geschätzte 15°)  = perfekt für =>
Veranstaltung: Erste LAN-Party
Erstes Lied was ein Kumpel laufen hatte: Over the Hills and Far away
Gruppe: Nightwish

Fazit: Am Ende der LAN hatte ich mehrere Ordner mit Musik mehr auf der externen Festplatte

Hör ich heute immer noch. Und dann noch: Johnny, Cash, Neil Diamon, Yiruma ... usw


----------



## Rhokan (29. Juli 2010)

Also Metal hab ich schon davor gehört, aber meinen heutigen Geschmack haben Amon Amarth mit Pursuit of Vikings entscheident geprägt!




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ZPRt6Tt6RyM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## K0l0ss (29. Juli 2010)

Oh ja, das ist ein sehr geiler Song. Durch den bin ich auch das erste mal mit Amon Amarth in Kontakt gekommen.


----------



## LordofDemons (30. Juli 2010)

K0l0ss schrieb:


> Oh ja, das ist ein sehr geiler Song. Durch den bin ich auch das erste mal mit Amon Amarth in Kontakt gekommen.



dito und inzwischen find ich die richtig geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## pnn (30. Juli 2010)

Im Jahr 99 oder anfang 2000, Konzert bei dem auch Dunkelgrafen mit dabei waren, die haben mich eigentlich so richtig auf die Musik gebracht.


----------



## dragon1 (30. Juli 2010)

Rhokan schrieb:


> Also Metal hab ich schon davor gehört, aber meinen heutigen Geschmack haben Amon Amarth mit Pursuit of Vikings entscheident geprägt!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nach Free Will Sacrifice das Zweite das ich gehoert habe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Humpelpumpel (30. Juli 2010)

Mit 4 oder 5 das erste mal Schrei nach Liebe von den Ärzten gehört bei meinem Bruder. Dann über Ärzte und Tote Hosen zu WIZO und Knochenfabrik gekommen und dann zum Rest der Punk/Oi!/Ska Musik. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hat aber nicht nur meinen Musikgeschmack geprägt sondern auch meinen Lebenseinstellung. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ErivShadow (31. Juli 2010)

Manowar. Fighting the world 1987 gehört und geliebt. Später leichte Drifts Richtung Black Metal sowie Gothic, aber mittlerweile höre ich alles, was rockt und Emotionen transportiert. Optisch ging es von dauerschwarz und langhaarig

in altersmäßig bedingtes Kurzhaar und Alternativlook zurück. Man wird halt älter.

Mein persönlicher Tipp ist aktuell der Songwriter Wirtz. Habe ihn in München gesehen und bin weiterhin begeistert von den Texten.


----------



## buddabrot (3. August 2010)

Ich kam durch Gothic I zu meiner jetztigen Lieblingsmusik! "Damals" im alten Lager ...Herr Mannelig von In Extremo, ab da lief fast nur noch In Ex. Was ich bis heute auch nit bereue 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Später kamen dann noch die Onkelz und Frei.Wild dazu . Noch'n Tip an alle: wenn ihr In Ex mögt geht sie live schaun...da sind die noch besser!


----------



## Asayur (5. August 2010)

Beim ersten "Switch" war ich noch jung, da war wohl Linkin Park schuld, der nächste hat Subway auf seine Kappe zu schreiben und die neuesten Sachen die ich so höre hat mit Breaking Benjamin angetan xD


----------



## Dweencore (5. August 2010)

Mein Bruder hat mich so verdorben xD.
Ich hab von anfang an Metal wegen ihn gehört (oder besser gesagt ich würde gezwungen)und eigentlich nie was anderes.
Aber ich danke meinen Bruder auch dafür, sonst würde ich jetzt vielleicht Rap oder son Scheiss hören!


----------



## Grüne Brille (6. August 2010)

zuerst in frühem alter so wie humpel ärzte gehört. dann über onkelz (die ich immer noch intensiv höre) zu sachen wie the black dahlia murder, und auch seit ein paar jahren intensiv sachen wie sunlounger und faithless.


----------



## Deathstyle (6. August 2010)

Ich hab früher so ziemlich alles gehört, durch meine Eltern viel Metallica und H-Blockx und sonst hatte ich selber CDs von Cypress Hill, Children of Bodom und was weiß ich nicht alles. Dann begann so die Zeit wo um mich rum viele Slipknot gehört haben und ich mochte Slipknot nicht so richtig, aber die Richtung sprach mich an.
Dann gings los mit dem hier:
Ich liebe Ill Nino heute noch.
http://www.youtube.c...feature=related

und
Shadows Fall <3
http://www.youtube.c...feature=related

Vom Nu Metal und vom Metalcore (das ist richtiger oldschool Metalcore) kam ich dann zum Hardcore und heute zu so ziemlich allem guten.
Ich höre viele new school HC Sachen (CBK, Have Heart, Raised Fist..), Metalcore (As I Lay Dying, Shadows Fall, Fear My Thoughts..), DNB (Pendulum, Darkstep, BComplex..), HipHop (Maeckes, Pi, KKS, Plan B, Banjo, Cypress Hill, Fort Minor..), Metal (The Haunted, Pantera, Metallica..).

Momentan ist in meiner Playlist ein Mix aus Pokermusik (für mich ist das sowas wie Johnny Cash und Madrugada), bisl Hardcore (Lifelong Tragedy und Have Heart) und viel Zeug so Crossover (Emil Bulls, Donots..).


----------



## Takius (10. August 2010)

Linkin Park und System of a Down. Vorher war Rock, Metal und alles aus der Richtung sinnloses Gekreische(Ole, wieso hab ich da auf gewisse Leute gehört? Ich war jung..) , aber das war so dieser 'uff..haben die geile Stimmen'-Befreiungsschlag. War grad eh in dem Alter, wo sich die Hoppergören abgezweigt haben.


----------



## Soladra (10. August 2010)

JAn Hegenberg-->Schandmaul-->Subway to Sally-->Saltatio Mortis Und dann hab ich angefangen, ein bisschen von jeder Metalart zu hören


----------



## Gerti (11. August 2010)

Slipknot->Korn->Cradle of Filth->alles andere, was richtung Rock/Metal/... geht. Aber wie ich zu dem ganzen Punk gekommen bin, den ich noch höre weiß ich irgendwie nicht.


----------



## Viper117 (13. August 2010)

hm mal überlegen wie das genau war 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Disturbed---->Maiden/Metallica----->Slipknot und ab da an dann alles aus der richtung "Hip Hop nein danke!"
Das erste Lied, welches mich dann auch umgestimmt hat waaar....Bound glaub ich


----------



## spaten (13. August 2010)

first & best of all





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=DxGsMUguKO4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ESjyB8EMw4w

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




to all the lame wannabe gangster
http://www.youtube.c...h?v=Li9XW0Jz8WU

die üblichen ausreisser, wie zb. body count
http://www.youtube.c...feature=related


----------



## Nirnaeth Arnoediad (14. August 2010)

hab durch Bands wie DIE ÄRZTE und DIE TOTEN HOSEN (2004 rum) angefangen mich mit "richtiger" MUsik zu bechäftigen. Vorher habe ich nur meine alten Hörspiele gehört. Jo dann gings los mit ner Punk Phase (The Clash, Sex Pistols) bis hin zur erweiterung meines musikalischen Horizont.

Heute höre ich viel Rock und Metal sachen, bin aber acu elektro musik (Kalkbrenner btw) nicht abgeneigt. Jo

Das Lied was mich als Kind am meisten beeindruckt hat war "Am Fenster" von City (7 und 14 Minuten Version; die 4 Minuten version ist kacke)

lg


----------



## Shaxul (16. August 2010)

Pantera!


----------



## Falathrim (16. August 2010)

Welche von all den Musikrichtungen?

Punk -> Die Ärzte, ohne Frage
Metal -> Deep Purple, Linkin Park, AC/DC
Ska -> Vermutlich eine lokale Band wie Skaramanga oder SKOP, vielleicht auch Ska-P
Blues -> Aretha Franklin
Jazz -> Bands die beim Herforder Jazzfest gespielt haben
Kirchenmusik/Orgelmusik -> Meine Eltern und ihr Faible für die Musik
House -> DJ Chillout
Pop -> kA
Trance/Psytrance -> InterSys
Oi! -> Loikaemie
Liedermacherzeug -> Als Kind vermutlich Rolf Zuckowski, aber eigentlich Quetschenpaua
Dancehall und das ganze Zeug in der Richtung: Seeed
Dubstep -> Mt Eden

und ganz neu bei mir:
Grime -> Lethal Bizzle (Hammermäßige Mucke)


----------



## Alondres (24. August 2010)

Auf die Gefahr hin hier belächelt zu werden, aber mein Bruder (2 Jahre älter) hat mich vor knapp 4 Jahren auf Reaggea gebracht, weil er ne "best of" CD von Bob Marley dabei hatte.
Er ist inzwischen auf Techno etc. umgestiegen doch ich höre immer noch mein Bob Marley.
Müsst ihr mal ausprobieren,ich habe das früher oft beim questen gehört. Ich habe zwar mit WoW und CO. aufgehört muss jedoch immer, wenn ich bestimmte Lieder höre, an eine bestimmte Quest und das Gebiet denken.
Nostalgie pur 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tyro (25. August 2010)

Also als ich so ~ 12 Jahre alt war haben mich ganz klar Die Ärzte und Sportfreunde Stiller zum Rock/Punk gebracht, und dann gings halt immer so weiter, ich guckte immer weiter über den Tellerrand, aufeinmal entdeckte ich Metallica und System of a Down für mich und so ging es halt weiter und ich entdeckte immer mehr Bands aus allen möglichen Metal- und Rockgenres, die mir gefallen! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alice Wonderland (26. August 2010)

Ich höre Oldies aber nicht wegen einer Band sondern wegen Eis am Stiel, ich fand die Musik immer so toll.


----------



## Kaputte (10. September 2010)

Als junger Bursche hab ich das gehört was so im TV läuft halt, 

*Linkin Park* und *Limp Bizkit* war so der Anfang, schnell fiel mir auf das ich nur die hörten Songs hörte,
Gefolgt von *System of a Down *und *Slipknot*
(Zwischendurch kamen Bands wie *Soilwork, Soil, Disturbed*),
*Soulfly* woraufhin ich vieles zur gleichen Zeit hörte:
*Refused, Stone Sour, Rage Against the Machine, The Distillers* etc.
Es kam* Hatebreed* und*Walls of Jericho* und somit bin ich bei *Hardcore* gelandet mit den ganzen Bands:
*Have Heart, Cold World, Some Girls, Earthquake, Nueva Etica, Hoods Up, Guns Up!, Allegiance, Blood Stands Still, Bones Brigade, The First Step, Final Prayer, Bury Your Dead* und und und.. 
Obwohl als Anti-Hopper finde ich *Beasti Boys* absolut geil ;D
Als kleiner Einblick sollte das reichen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der Kaputte / Flo


----------



## Gurzjil_ (10. September 2010)

Zimlich verzwickte und lange geschichte...
Habe zuerst Hip Hop angehört, dann Metal und jetzt schliesslich Drum & Bass. Das Hip Hop und das Metal habe ich von meiner grossen Schwester, aber das Drum & Bass hat jetzt meine Schwester von mir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die Band die mich auf den Geschmack von DnB gebracht hat ist Pendulum, und ist immer noch meine Lieblingsband. =D


----------



## RedShirt (10. September 2010)

Metallica (Ride the Lightning usw)
Anthrax
Pantera


----------



## Perkone (11. September 2010)

System of a Down, definitiv 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

